
Sonic and ultrasonic attacks damage hard drives and crash OSes - thg
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/05/attackers-can-send-sounds-to-ddos-video-recorders-and-pcs/
======
stackerrobot
Imagine taking a dog whistle and sticking it in your ass in a datacenter,
after eating Mexican meals for dinner last evening.

